# Control Alter Delete



## kokomojoe (Dec 19, 2015)

Found this pretty entertaining. They also have a few trainhopping videos on their channel along with numerous large-scale graffiti


----------



## Chaseur (Dec 19, 2015)

I disagree with some of what they're doing but it looks awesome and liberating so I'm kinda in love with it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 19, 2015)

i totally want to visit the wheel of misfortune.


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 19, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> i totally want to visit the wheel of misfortune.


One of my favorites was the big ass piece they did on an abandoned military runway in the middle of the desert. They also have one where they painted some giant cylinder, no clue what it was ever for, but it was laying on its side somewhere near train tracks in the Nevada Desert and it's painted like a giant PBR can. Always thought that would be sick as fuck to ride by.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 19, 2015)

i was able to track down the wheel of misfortune with a simple google maps search. do you know where the abandoned military runway is? or what video it's in?

i checked out their website and realized i've been there before...


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 19, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> i was able to track down the wheel of misfortune with a simple google maps search. do you know where the abandoned military runway is? or what video it's in?
> 
> i checked out their website and realized i've been there before...


Here's the video, think it says where in the intro



EDIT: Just found the spot on google maps but you can't see it, just the runway so either old satellite image or censored


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Dec 19, 2015)

I love cool art interventions like this. Another cool artist is Vermibus, who steals ads from bus shelters and paints over the them with a strong solvent to dissolve the ink then puts the posters back. Here's a video:


----------



## RSTY802510 (Dec 19, 2015)

Indecline does some rad shit man. 
The its worse than you thought video is pretty fuckin nuts. Legalize crime vol. 1 is rad too


----------



## RSTY802510 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Tude (Dec 20, 2015)

Very cool stuff - this takes planning!


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 22, 2015)

Figured I post this one as well


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to politics and anarchism.


----------

